# My New Spanish Target Shooter..Thanks Gaspar!



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Late last week I received my Spanish target shooter from Gaspar (Gaboxolo) For the past month, he and I have been messaging back and forth (he was teaching and I was learning and asking many, many questions). Gaspar and his father made me a beautiful Spanish style target shooter that fits my hand so well, that it could not have been made better if I had been there when it was made. The fit is snug, yet comfortable...just what we are all looking for :rofl: .

Gaspar even fitted the bands, and included some extras, made of a very thick gum rubber that I do not think is available in the United States....if it is, please let me know....I know I will be wanting more. The frame is finished in what I believe is varnish. It is smooth, yet has a nice grip to it.

After all the building, and finishing, Gaspar even took the time out of his training schedule to sight it in for me. He made a video showing him shooting it and hitting 9 out of 10 2 in discs at 10 meters....missing the last one my millimeters. So I know the frame is capable of excellent accuracy....the new owner...only time will tell :iono:.

Here is my best run of the day, 8 hits in 11 shots..I just needed to hit that last of the day...and me rambling on again :neener: . (One of these days I'll get comfortable in front of the camera)






Thanks again Gaspar, it will take me a while to really get consistent, but I'll be smiling the whole time!

Todd


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

very nice thanks for the video

cheers

ps : how du u solve the ricochet when hitting the metal bar ?

any suggesting is welcome we do it with a peace of wood right now but ricochet are no fun @ al

and nice music


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

For having a hew shooter..Looks like you done very well adjusting to shooting your shooter..Thanks my friend for sharing

AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

leon13 said:


> very nice thanks for the video
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


Thank you Leon. If you look close at the bar, you can see that I have hit it many, many times. The bands I'm using are extremely light and the shot doesn't bounce back very far or fast. In the videos I have seen, they use rubber over the steel. I'm just too cheap to buy more material for my practice area. For the NCA targets I will get some rubber tubing and cut it to fit.

The music is just the local radio station. They do play some good tunes in the evenings.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Oldmiser...thanks for the kind words. I started about a month ago with another frame that is similar, but didn't fit my hand nearly as well. So, I have been shooting this style for a little while.....the sight also helps.

Todd


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

hi postet some pics about the build along

cheers

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1552]


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

cool review!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice review Todd!


----------

